# G0328 and 82274



## OBbiller (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello:

I work for a OB/Gyn office.

We had a vendor (FIT test) come into the office the other day stating that if we bought they're product we could bill for hemmocult/card guaiac test.  They are saying that we can be reimbursed "a very handsome $22.53".  I remember a few years back we were doing a office test for same and it then it turned to the three test sample that was sent home for the patient to finish and send back for lab analysis. 

Because of the problem of the samples not being returned, we had discontinued the test
but now we have the question on this new test, can we bill it for only one sample (done in the 0ffice) or does it have to be the three samples as before sent home with patients and returned to office for analysis.

I've looked at the code on Medicare and it looks like we can, would like some verification as we don't want to be doing something we're not suppose to.

Chris Rubich, CPC


----------

